# first time flemish giant expecting babies



## flemish lops (Mar 1, 2011)

Im new to backyardherds and hope that this is the right place to ask questions.
 Any ways, I was woundering when you breed a pair of rabbits, is the day you breed them counted as day one of being pragnent? ( 30ish days usually for baby bunnies). The reason im asking is that I have a flemish giant expecting babies soon and its here first time, so I guess im realy excited.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, the day you breed is day one.

Rabbits usually give birth on day 28, 29, or 30. 

Some rabbits will go to day 31 or 32.

I used to have rabbits that would to go day 33.

Put nestbox in on day 28.

I have an article about breeding on my website.
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/breedingtips.html

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I guess when I breed my rabbits I used to never count the breeding day as day one. Now it feels like ill be having baby bunnies even sooner now! yaaa!


----------

